# Theatre of the Damned PROMO 2015



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone!
Here is a promo for the 2015 Haunt: Theatre of the Damned. Starring Harry Houdini

Enjoy, and I'll see you behind the curtain!


----------

